# fail to install X11



## Frost (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi.

While installation get following error


```
===>  Patching for xorg-server-1.7.5,1
===>   xorg-server-1.7.5,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for xorg-server-1.7.5,1
Ignoring previously applied (or reversed) patch.
1 out of 1 hunks ignored--saving rejects to hw/xfree86/common/xf86Config.c.rej
=> Patch patch-Xserver-hw-xfree86-common-xf86Config.c failed to apply cleanly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xorg-drivers.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg.
```

What could be a reason of the problem? And how solve it?
Thx.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2011)

Update your ports tree, x11/xorg-server is currently at 1.7.7_1,1. After updating your ports tree do a [cmd=]make clean[/cmd] and try again.


----------

